# تصاميم اسبوع الألآم HD من تصميمي :)



## Jesus is the truth (2 مايو 2013)

... كل سنة وأنتم طيبيين 







بداية اسبوع الألآم 







كشاه تساق إلى الذبح 




لماذا أنت مصلوب هُنا 




هل صنعت الجرم حقاً 





أنسيت من مشى فوق المياة ؟ 






بدمك يا سيدي 







أنا أولى منك بالصلب 





من أجلي صلبت 







رجل اوجع


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 مايو 2013)

*رووعه جدااا
تسلم ايديك
وكل سنه وانت طيب​*


----------

